# Q for trappers.



## cklspencer (Jun 25, 2009)

I tried my hand at trapping many years ago with little success( did really know what I was doing).

Now that I have spent time learning how trapping is done, types of sets, and how to use them, I plan on giving it another go this year. My question is when you catch an unwanted animal in a leg hold how do you release it. Say you are trapping for yotes and end up with a bobcat and don't have a tag, how would you get close and open the trap to let it go.


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

Use a catch pole. All trapping supply places will have them. It is a tube with a cable through it to put over their head. I also make sure to get tags just for that reason. Then I dont have to release them. Fourth item down in the link below.
http://montgomeryfur.com/index1.htm


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Or get a bobcat tag

You run the risk of seriously injuring the animal and it would be less humane (IMO) to release the animal after a broken leg than to just shoot it and take it home.

But I will second the catch pole suggestion


----------



## cklspencer (Jun 25, 2009)

I was going to get a tag or two for bobcats.

So Reb I guess you hold the animal with the pole while you try to releas it? Is it simpler than it sounds or is it a two person kind of thing?


----------



## cklspencer (Jun 25, 2009)

I guess if you can get one of these out its not so bad.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ULNkh61P ... ults_video


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

cklspencer said:


> I was going to get a tag or two for bobcats.
> 
> So Reb I guess you hold the animal with the pole while you try to releas it? Is it simpler than it sounds or is it a two person kind of thing?


Holding it down is the idea. I cant tell you how easy it is because I have not had to do it. I carry one with me but it is unused.


----------



## cklspencer (Jun 25, 2009)

I hope I do't ever have to use one, I just figure I better be ready and have an idea on how to do just in case I have to.


----------



## Last Man Standing (Dec 7, 2011)

I seen somebody do it with just a bucket and a pair of thick gloves. But a catch pole simplifies it. It's relatively easy to use one... You still gotta watch their legs though, seeing as it doesn't restrain their claws...


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2012)

If your releasing a bobcat from a leg hold trap, use a animal release pole. Loop it around the cats neck but not to tight or youll kill it. Force the cats head to the ground then step on the pole and use both hands to open the trap, then release him.

Paul


----------

